# imac G5: ram apple + autre = 128 bits ca marche nickel



## calvin (7 Février 2005)

hello tous

quelle joie

ce matin, tnt me telephone pour me dire que le transporteur passera avant midi, genial

10h50 il est la !!!

je deballe l'imac comme un gros tare et j'installe la ram corsair achetee chez surcouf, je lance le script et paf ! 128 bits !!!

donc ce qui avait ete dit sur un autre site est faux, pas obligation que les 2 barrettes soient identiques, il faut juste qu'elles soient de meme capacite, c'est tout

voila, photo tout a l'heure...

snif, le bruit de rasoir est bien la


----------



## Cricri (7 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> snif, le bruit de rasoir est bien la


Bon voilà,  maintenant c'est clair pour tout le monde (tu as dix jours pour le rendre) !


----------



## calvin (7 Février 2005)

non je vois pas pk je le rendrais
car y aura bien une solution trouvee un jour
et puis du reste, j'ai passe la journee a decouvrir
c'est une super machine

dans photoshop on voit bien la difference pour des filtres importants la difference de perf entre 64 et 128 bits


----------



## benamad (7 Février 2005)

super pour toi mais j'ai deja lu de posts d'autres personne qui n'ont pas eu cette chance 
tant mieux si le passage en 128 bits est moins drastique que l'on pensait.

Comment as-tu pu tester la difference entre 64 et 128 bits ?


----------



## calvin (7 Février 2005)

c'est la ram corsair value achetee chez surcouf
elle marche nickel

pour les tests rien de tres scientifique, on m'a prete une barrette de 1 Go et j'avais mes 2 barrettes de 512 Mo

j'ai juste lance des applis lourdes genre photoshop, quark xpress et final cut
avec diverses manip sur des fichiers

et j'ai pu constater que en 128 bits, certaines taches etaient beaucoup plus rapides qu'en 64 sans aller jusqu'a chronometrer mais la difference est flagrante pour ces 3 applis la


----------



## benamad (8 Février 2005)

si la difference se ressent sans chronometrer c'est qu'elle n'est pas negligeable effectivement.
Merci pour l'info


----------



## agone (8 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> donc ce qui avait ete dit sur un autre site est faux, pas obligation que les 2 barrettes soient identiques, il faut juste qu'elles soient de meme capacite, c'est tout



Là aussi c'est faux, 2 barettes de capacité identique ne sont pas forcément en 128 bit. L'iMac a du mal à apprivoiser correctement une paire "hétérogène", j'en ai fait l'expérience (barettes Corsair, Samsung).

Tu as été chanceux


----------



## HugoBoss249 (10 Février 2005)

Salut calvin,
Peux tu me dire quel est la ram que tu as rajouté et pour combien ? as tu enleve ton ancienne barette apple ?
En gros, peux tu preciser ta config RAM ....


----------



## calvin (10 Février 2005)

j'ai une barrette de 512 Mo apple (option BTO a la place de la barrette de 256 standard)


et j'ai ajoute une barrette de 512 Corsair Value achetee chez Surcouf


et ca marche parfaitement en 128 bits (contrairement a l'article de macbidouille qui affirme qu'il faut 2 barrettes identiques)


----------



## HugoBoss249 (11 Février 2005)

Ok merci, je pense que je vais faire comme toi mais avec des barettes de 256 Mo ....

@+


----------



## dani (19 Février 2005)

Voilà ma signature

Je vais donc la corriger


----------



## dani (19 Février 2005)

Et voila


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

pareil

une barette 512 apple une barette 512 macway = 128 bits


----------



## calvin (19 Février 2005)

comme quoi macbidouille raconte encore des conneries en disant que ca ne marcherait qu'en 128 bits qu'avec 2 barrettes strictement identiques


----------



## fifimac20 (19 Février 2005)

comment qu'on fait pour vérifier si c'est en 64 ou 128 bits?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
vous avez d'autres réponses qu'à l'arrachée en ouvrant des applis photoshop ou autres finalcut ???

merci


----------



## calvin (19 Février 2005)

dans le terminal tapes la commande

ioreg -p IODeviceTree -n memory -S | grep "ram-bus-width"


si tu obtiens 

"ram-bus-width" = <00000080>

c que tu es en128 bits


----------



## sgwendal (20 Février 2005)

Bonjour, je viens de tester la commande terminal 

ioreg -p IODeviceTree -n memory -S | grep "ram-bus-width"

avec mon iMac G5 20" et barette 1 Go unique et le résultat 

"ram-bus-width" = <00000080>

semble indiquer que je suis en 128 bits... 


Pour info,
Gwen.


----------



## benamad (20 Février 2005)

Il y a l'appli de MacB pour tester ici : http://www.macbidouille.com/downloads/testbus_G5fr.sit
(desole pour le copier/coller j'ai la flemme de mettre une balise HTLM je suis en reponse rapide la ..


----------



## tornade13 (20 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> non je vois pas pk je le rendrais
> car y aura bien une solution trouvee un jour
> et puis du reste, j'ai passe la journee a decouvrir
> c'est une super machine


Pareil pour un pote avec un iMac rasoir le soir il est décidé a le renvoyer..... au matin en voyant sa machine il s'excuse presque   
Vous etes envoutés


----------



## calvin (20 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Il y a l'appli de MacB pour tester ici : http://www.macbidouille.com/downloads/testbus_G5fr.sit
> (desole pour le copier/coller j'ai la flemme de mettre une balise HTLM je suis en reponse rapide la ..



cette appli deconne, parfois sur certaines barrettes de ram, elle dit aussi 128 alors qu'il y a qu'une seule barrette

vaut mieux utiliser la commande du terminale qui est plus sure


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

salut

donc le probleme qui se pose somme nous vraiment en 128 car plus haut c est avec la ligne de commande qu il obtien 128 sur une seule barette


----------



## calvin (20 Février 2005)

bah ecoutes, j'ai essaye la commande et le petit soft, dans les 2 cas, j'obtiens bien 128 bits avec ma apple + la corsair


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

oui j ai essayé aussi meme resultat donc


----------



## benamad (20 Février 2005)

le programme ne fais qu'executer la ligne de commande et exprimer le resultat.
C'est pour les allergiques au terminal


----------



## calvin (21 Février 2005)

apple m'a rappele pour mon souci de bruit et m'a demande des details concernant le centre de reparations agree auquel j'ai eu a faire

ils vont remonter l'info vers le service concerne

pour rappeler: All-Mac a St Ouen l'Aumone (95) a eviter


----------

